
Ask HN: Where to start learning React? - alfredelay
Hey I want to learn React for personal projects, can you guys pinpont me to any resources or free courses?
======
imauld
I saw this here a while back and bookmarked and have never gone through it
(although it looks pretty good).

[https://www.educative.io/collection/5740745361195008/5676830...](https://www.educative.io/collection/5740745361195008/5676830073815040?ref=hn)

~~~
rwieruch
Coming with an open source E-Book too: [https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-
to-learn-react/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-react/)

------
dpeck
If you like video based learning the Udemy Modern React with Redux course was
well done and worth the $10. [https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux/](https://www.udemy.com/react-redux/)

------
lignux
I really like Tim Ermilov's "Building products with Javascript" course. It
goes on how to build a full product from backend to frontend and uses React
for the frontend.

Here's the link:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPkKhlR0sXtN5hlB228xuTg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPkKhlR0sXtN5hlB228xuTg)

------
arms
The official tutorial[1] is the best place to start; it's guaranteed to be the
most up-to-date resource. After that, I'm a big fan of egghead.io's courses.
Most are paid, but I believe some are free. The paid ones are well worth the
money IMO.

[1]
[https://facebook.github.io/react/tutorial/tutorial.html](https://facebook.github.io/react/tutorial/tutorial.html)

------
mjhea0
[https://reactforbeginners.com/](https://reactforbeginners.com/)

------
vanderreeah
[https://reacttraining.com/online/react-
fundamentals](https://reacttraining.com/online/react-fundamentals)

------
pedrodelfino
FreeCodeCamp

